# What do i need for 1.6



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I am highly considering HotShot's Turbo but I see they are not street legal so I figured if im going to make my car not street legal, i should find a way to do it cheaper. What exactly do I need to make a basic turbo system? Websites or tuner shops in the southern cali area would be of big help.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

Engine Management
Fuel system (injectors, pump)
Turbo
IC 
Charge piping, clamps, silicone couplings
Wastegate (if turbo isnt internally gated)
Blowoff valve(recirculating)
Exhaust (downpipe, dump tube if external wastegate is used)
Manifold
Oil lines for turbo
Coolant lines if needed for turbo
Misc fittings
Basic gauges
Clutch


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Now how much would this be running me estimated, say for each thing individually.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

Engine Management- anywhere between 400 and 1000+
Fuel system (injectors, pump) - no clue, sorry
Turbo-depends: off the shelf, around 2gs foir a t 25. junkyard or ebay runs for less
IC -again, same as turbo
Charge piping, clamps, silicone couplings-probably not a heck of alot
Wastegate (if turbo isnt internally gated)-dunno
Blowoff valve(recirculating)--new about 300~
Exhaust (downpipe, dump tube if external wastegate is used)-maybe about 300
Manifold-this is where it gest tricky. u can use hotshots if they seell it individually, or u can get one custom made. im not sure about mine yet

Oil lines for turbo- not sure, gotta check
Coolant lines if needed for turbo-same as above
Misc fittings-varies
Basic gauges-should be less than 100
Clutch-no clue, im auto


----------



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

rios when you said 2gs did you mean $2000 for a t25 turbo? that is a bit steep, when my front clip comes to port i will sell the t25 off my sr20 for $20 to whom ever wants it. (wont be here for another 20 days and i still need a month after that to get new turbo, but if anyone wants it, they can have it along with the exhaust manifold and intercooler and piping)


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I would love to take that T25 off your hands. I doubt the exhaust manifold and downpipes would fit my GA. How about the intercooler??


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

oops, sorry. meant to say
: (in canada) thats the off the shelf, fresh as a adaisy price. sorry bout that


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Anyone in southern cali know of any shops that wont take forever and a day to install this turbo?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Your waaay over your head on this.*

Judging by your posts and expectations you should buy an off the shelf kit. You will not save $$$ by building a kit unless you are doing all of the work yourself, and since you won;t be you won't have as good of a kit and you won't save $$$. ANY SHOP that is installing a custom turbo setup will take forever aand 2 days because it is one off fabrication. 

You could always take your time, research your ass off, save up some $$$ buy the HS kit and install it yourself. Then you would have a good kit for the same price without the headache's. 

FWIW I put together my own kit. I am using the HS manifold, IC piping, and DP. I am also using the same turbo that they use however I bought it elsewhere, I am also using a different FMIC and a different BOV. I will be a bit over their kit price but I have some upgraded components that their kit does not have. I did this to save $$$ and spend it elsewhere within the kit. 

Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

im kinda new...and this has probably been answered, but im just going to ask, all i need is a yes or no, i dont really need to know anything else, but i was just wondering, is it possible to get a supercharger on a b14 1.6L?? just checking...thanks


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Yes*

Anything is possible with enough $$$


----------

